# Bentley eats E-V-E-R-Y-T-H-I-N-G!!!!!!!



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

I try to keep things off of the floor but Bentley finds everthing and chews on it. like the cord to my modem behind my desk, he chewed it almost in half. my son got a new leappad game system for his b-day and Bentley chewed up the little stylus. he finds everything, he found little pieces of foam from under my bed and threw it up. how do you puppy proof your home?? 

he also figured out that he can get under my bed and he steals everything, shoes, socks, whatever, and takes them under. i have a big calking bed and its low so i cant get under it without moving it around. gosh this little rascal!!! 

do you have similar problems with ur pups?? what do you do to keep them from chewing up stuff and taking things under beds/furniture?? i got him some chew toys but all he does is take them in his mouth and throw them and go get them. i dont have to play fetch, he plays fetch by himself! its so cute..


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

oopsie! i didnt see lacie's mom's post so.. disregard this! (i dont know how to edit the post) sorry!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes -- I have similar problems. LOL


----------

